# Keeping clean hands



## White-Dragon (Mar 22, 2011)

hi rep lovers

as most of you know, when keeping reptiles, you NEED to keep washing/sanitising. if you use an alcohol based hand sanitiser, it stings loads in the cuts your reps inevitably give you. :devil:

i learned this when i got my iggy. i also have sensitive skin, so washing constantly makes my hands very painful to use. problem, sanitizing hurts as does constant washing.

then i found this stuff, Sterizene. they use amazon to distribute:no1:

Amazon.co.uk: sterizene: Health & Beauty

:flrt: IT IS MAGIC:flrt: they use water not alcohol, so u can rub this into cuts all day and it doesnt hurt, or dry hands out. more to the point, its cheap so i love it even more :notworthy:

please post this around, let ur mates know, tell reptile owners everywhere


Peace Out, try this stuff
(you wont regret it, ive got 3 massive pump dispensers of it) :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Seb


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

By any chance do you work for them?

I might try it sometime when I run out of hand sanitiser.


----------



## White-Dragon (Mar 22, 2011)

i don't work for them i've just tried and tested the stuff myself and found it to be better than the existing stuff out there


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

White-Dragon said:


> i don't work for them i've just tried and tested the stuff myself and found it to be better than the existing stuff out there


Fair enough. Cheers for sharing. :2thumb:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

I like the stinging sensation of alcohol gel. I sometime just use ot for the sake of it.


----------

